# Male Halfmoon Doubletail Plakat Betta.... huh?



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

this is on Petcos website....
What is a Male Halfmoon Doubletail Plakat Betta?
Here is the details it lists for these guys
*Temperament*: Community :shock:
*Family*: Belontiidae
*Native To*: S.E. Asia - Cambodia, Thailand
*Diet*: Carnivore
*Adult Size*: Up to 3"
*Water Current*: Low
*Temperature*: 74° - 82°F
*Water Parameters*: KH 0-25, pH 6.0-8.0
*Care Level*: Easy
*Tank Size*: 1+ liter :twisted:
*Scientific Name*: Betta splendens
*Environment*: Freshwater

I was noting they say they are community fish but they should be in at least a liter of water. yikes.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

They're just a doubletail crossed with a halfmoon plakat. They're no different then the other types of bettas and require the same care.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

They can be community fish if they are with a different peaceful fish. But I wouldn't call the community fish. And yeah, they are no different than other bettas. 1 liter isn't cool. But they are easy care level. It doesn't mean easy care as in you don't have to do anything. It means easy to keep. Bettas do not require huge tanks or filters. And they are very hardy. So they are easy to care for in relation to other fish. 

But the 1 liter thing is not cool.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

0.26 gallons.... yikes. They are basically telling you to pull a large cup from your cupboard to keep a fish in :/


----------

